Show HN: Webrtc connect without signaling servers - AquiGorka
======
AquiGorka
[https://github.com/AquiGorka/webrtc-connect-
experiments](https://github.com/AquiGorka/webrtc-connect-experiments)

------
fiatjaf
You just have to pass the ICE candidates somehow. It doesn't have to be
through a signaling server, the possibilities are endless.

~~~
AquiGorka
Yep. I am aiming at doing it via audio.

~~~
fiatjaf
I couldn't find audio in your example, just shortened URLs which are very
difficult to memorize and type.

But have you seen [https://quiet.github.io/quiet-
js/](https://quiet.github.io/quiet-js/)? It is the only of these libraries
that I could make work here (although I had to move the transmitter and the
receiver very closer to each other).

------
cryo
Link?

~~~
AquiGorka
[https://github.com/AquiGorka/webrtc-connect-
experiments](https://github.com/AquiGorka/webrtc-connect-experiments)

